# Israel Judging the Nations=Our Sancification



## Timmay (Nov 14, 2021)

I heard today that the use of reading about Israel judging the nations, and failing to utterly wipe out their enemies in Canaan is like or a warning to believers today to utterly destroy sin in our lives, and even leaving a little sin can be deadly for us. 

I always saw the purpose of that moment in history was to show that the unredeemed will be eventually be taken out by God, and Israel was just God’s instrument in doing so for the nations in Canaan. And the only reason Israel wasn’t wiped out was because they were God’s covenant people. The use for us today is to show God judges the wicked. 

Any comment on this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Nov 15, 2021)

Can't both applications be made?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timmay (Nov 15, 2021)

Scottish Presbyterian said:


> Can't both applications be made?



Probably but I don’t see the text going that way at all. I just wonder if it’s a legit application, from what the text is actually saying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Nov 15, 2021)

Timmay said:


> Probably but I don’t see the text going that way at all. I just wonder if it’s a legit application, from what the text is actually saying.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The sin application seems like a leap to me. The mortification of sin is covered in many other places in the Bible, so it seems odd to try and force it out of these passages.


----------



## alexandermsmith (Nov 17, 2021)

It's a spiritual application which seems not only permissible but one might argue it should be the primary application for us today. The Old Testament is the pattern of the teaching of the New.


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Nov 17, 2021)

alexandermsmith said:


> It's a spiritual application which seems not only permissible but one might argue it should be the primary application for us today. The Old Testament is the pattern of the teaching of the New.


My wife takes a similar position to this. I don't disagree. I just feel there are far clearly passages on the mortification of sin that could be used instead.

Edit: My main concern is that passages are overly spirtualized and the literally meaning and teaching is lost. We have seen this in the past with other church fathers and it seems like only in the reformation did a more balanced view return.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 17, 2021)

It seems similar to good sermons I’ve heard on 1 Samuel 15 making the same point: Samuel hacked Agag to pieces when Saul would not.

It tells how seriously we must deal with sin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

